# Animal faces



## Tanya

Peek a boo


----------



## K.B.

Boo, she's under the hay rack!


----------



## Goatastic43

Tanya said:


> View attachment 217524
> 
> Peek a boo


Such a good photo!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Just a few


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## TripleShareNubians

I seriously have to find the picture of Dragonfly smiling I call her my smiling


----------



## happybleats

I love snuggky moments and smiley faces!! I have a billion of them..but will share just a few lol


----------



## Rancho Draco




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

These are all so cute! I have a couple fun ones I'll have to dig up and share..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Chicken "selfies" anyone?

















Ollie: "Whatcha doin'?"









Being a puppy sure is ruff!









Sun + Goats = Happy, smiling goaties.

















Nice photobombing Sug.









I honestly don't have any words for this one LOL!









Tilly as a sassy, dramatic teenager. Oh wait, she's still that way! 🤣








Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> View attachment 217524
> 
> Peek a boo


Wow Chevani has changed so much this week. Ps love the horse face! By the way Sawubona!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 217544
> 
> View attachment 217545


Oh my the bucket head got me. Had a nubian doe do it once with a 5 gallon horse bucket. And she just kept walking like nothing was different.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

happybleats said:


> I love snuggky moments and smiley faces!! I have a billion of them..but will share just a few lol


Took me a little while to maybe figure out what in the world the black and silver objects in the background of the 4th picture were. At first glimpse, considered some type of robotic toy of the children. I guess some type of probably spectacularly colored turkeys. (?)


----------



## happybleats

NigerianNewbie said:


> I guess some type of probably spectacularly colored turkeys


Yes lol. Those are turkey.


----------



## MadHouse




----------



## Goatastic43

Boots is naturally drawn to the camera! 








Moo cow








Cecil’s face is to cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Snugglez


----------



## TripleShareNubians

DDFN said:


> Oh my the bucket head got me. Had a nubian doe do it once with a 5 gallon horse bucket. And she just kept walking like nothing was different.


I have Nubians that do it all the time. The funniest one has to be a yearling who stuck her head in a foal feeder and it was stuck on her head literally. I had to take a picture of it and it took me a minute to stop laughing so hard before I could go help her. I've had that happen twice once with the goat that got herself stuck in a tree and once with the head in the bucket. I've had buckets around the neck but nothing like that one was


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Chaos with her head in the feeder Mandy May and Charm bringing me the buckets, and Eleanor auditioning for a new hang in there poster with all four feet off the ground and her butt wedged in between the limb and the trunk.


----------



## Tanya

Sawubona DDFN... 😁

These are all some amazing animal faces. I think an animal face tells you so much about them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Looking for those 'couple of pictures' turned into a trip down memory lane, reliving all the fun times with this year's kids. And I didn't even look at pics from last year.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Looking for those 'couple of pictures' turned into a trip down memory lane, reliving all the fun times with this year's kids. And I didn't even look at pics from last year.
> View attachment 217619
> 
> View attachment 217621
> 
> View attachment 217622
> 
> View attachment 217623
> 
> View attachment 217624
> 
> View attachment 217625
> 
> View attachment 217626
> 
> View attachment 217627
> 
> View attachment 217628
> 
> View attachment 217629


Omg all are so adorable and cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Cupcakes gorgeous smile 😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

TripleShareNubians said:


> Chaos with her head in the feeder Mandy May and Charm bringing me the buckets, and Eleanor auditioning for a new hang in there poster with all four feet off the ground and her butt wedged in between the limb and the trunk.


Eleanor is just hanging there, waiting for you to come do something. 😂


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Eleanor is just hanging there, waiting for you to come do something. 😂


Both at that one and it chaos I laughed so hard I was doubled over it took me a minute to actually go help either one of them. Eleanor was just lucky I happen to be off work that day or should have been in that tree a long time. At that point I know she had been there a while though I'm not sure how long because I was doing other chores around the barnyard.
Chaos was extremely funny too cuz she'd have her head up and she'd be kind of like looking around of course her head's in the bucket so the buckets turning why she's looking around and she was moving but it was so funny. I actually had to go get a screwdriver to get her out because that was a foal feeder with those little metal slots I don't know how she got her head in, but it sure wasn't coming out without some help. Of course that beats the year old cow one time that stuck her head to the very bottom of a round bale feeder. I literally had to call someone to come out to cut her out of it and we had to sedate her to do it thankfully it was just the med like you use to calm them down.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Sorry, back to faces.


----------



## DDFN

TripleShareNubians said:


> Chaos with her head in the feeder Mandy May and Charm bringing me the buckets, and Eleanor auditioning for a new hang in there poster with all four feet off the ground and her butt wedged in between the limb and the trunk.


Ok wait what. How did you get it around your belly? My goats haven t been that talented yet and I refuse to show them that picture. Lol I had one kid get a front leg stuck in a tree fork and when I called everyone in for dinner one kid and one LGD was missing. Hiked the back 40 and found the LGD waiting with the kid keeping her calm.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Looking for those 'couple of pictures' turned into a trip down memory lane, reliving all the fun times with this year's kids. And I didn't even look at pics from last year.
> View attachment 217619
> 
> View attachment 217621
> 
> View attachment 217622
> 
> View attachment 217623
> 
> View attachment 217624
> 
> View attachment 217625
> 
> View attachment 217626
> 
> View attachment 217627
> 
> View attachment 217628
> 
> View attachment 217629


I love it. I've got several that have that like mother like daughter look. I just picked out a couple I knew were favorites I'm like you if I went through them all I would be pages of it. You got some great shots. I still didn't find the picture of dragonfly smiling it is the most interesting thing she literally has a bottom lip that goes down and shows her teeth and she looks like she's smiling. Love the character revealed in your faces.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

DDFN said:


> Ok wait what. How did you get it around your belly? My goats haven t been that talented yet and I refuse to show them that picture. Lol I had one kid get a front leg stuck in a tree fork and when I called everyone in for dinner one kid and one LGD was missing. Hiked the back 40 and found the LGD waiting with the kid keeping her calm.


I had a kid get hung up in a tree, too, but he actually injured himself and it took him quite a while to fully recover. I don't know how they do some of this stuff!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

TripleShareNubians said:


> I love it. I've got several that have that like mother like daughter look. I just picked out a couple I knew were favorites I'm like you if I went through them all I would be pages of it. You got some great shots. I still didn't find the picture of dragonfly smiling it is the most interesting thing she literally has a bottom lip that goes down and shows her teeth and she looks like she's smiling. Love the character revealed in your faces.


Aw, thanks! I'm always lugging my phone around to get pictures. Which is the reason my phone is in bad shape. It takes a beating. I love the ones where they're just chilling with mom...or using her as a springboard, as the case may be.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

QUOTE="Cedarwinds Farm, post: 2573886, member: 44301"]
Aw, thanks! I'm always lugging my phone around to get pictures. Which is the reason my phone is in bad shape. It takes a beating. I love the ones where they're just chilling with mom...or using her as a springboard, as the case may be.
[/QUOTE]
Me too! Like you I've got a ton of them I've even got a few that are really interesting in that I bottle raised the kids and they still found their mamas.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the many cute faces.

And the horse face.


----------



## Tanya

@toth where is your animal face?


----------



## DDFN

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I had a kid get hung up in a tree, too, but he actually injured himself and it took him quite a while to fully recover. I don't know how they do some of this stuff!


Sorry the kid got so injured. I was lucky my LGD stayed so close he didn't give her enough wiggle room to hurt anything. I lifted her hoof straight up and out it came. She was just a bit tender for the evening and fine the next morning.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> @toth where is your animal face?
> View attachment 217662


Tanya do you ride or just the girls? I have horses but stay so busy I haven't ridden mine in forever. How tall is Nikita because that looks like a very tall horse.


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> Tanya do you ride or just the girls? I have horses but stay so busy I haven't ridden mine in forever. How tall is Nikita because that looks like a very tall horse.


@DDFNNikita is 1m3c. So to her Safira is tall. I think she is only about 11 hands. I cannot ride but my girls looovvveee it.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> @DDFNNikita is 1m3c. So to her Safira is tall. I think she is only about 11 hands. I cannot ride but my girls looovvveee it.


Aww well she made Safira look very tall. I was about curious how big horses where over there and what type of breeds. Even without riding the quality time of just grooming and petting a horse is beneficial.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## Tanya

@DDFN the race horse that is being trained is 16 hands. Safira is a Friesan. Chevani is backing a little Arabian. Shalom is 11 hands. She is still young. There are Boer perde (work horse) and then there is a pureblood.

@toth boer goats come on... give us some animal faces....


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Still the prettiest face I ever knew though you can't see it in this photo because he had been sick for quite a while here and his mane changed, and this was taken on the hardest day of any horse owner's life. He used to have a flaxen mane and fore lock that hung all the way down between his nostrils. It got him the nickname pretty boy because people were always saying what a pretty mare even though he was too big to look like a mare in some ways. So this is my Peruvian Paso Corsario forever My Pretty Boy. He was as smooth as glass and could flat fly.


----------



## Tanya

He is really beautiful


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> @DDFN the race horse that is being trained is 16 hands. Safira is a Friesan. Chevani is backing a little Arabian. Shalom is 11 hands. She is still young. There are Boer perde (work horse) and then there is a pureblood.
> 
> @toth boer goats come on... give us some animal faces....


I wished I had some willing kids to back my filly. I am not as young as I used to be.
Humm perde wonder if voiced similar to the German pferd.


----------



## DDFN

TripleShareNubians said:


> Still the prettiest face I ever knew though you can't see it in this photo because he had been sick for quite a while here and his mane changed, and this was taken on the hardest day of any horse owner's life. He used to have a flaxen mane and fore lock that hung all the way down between his nostrils. It got him the nickname pretty boy because people were always saying what a pretty mare even though he was too big to look like a mare in some ways. So this is my Peruvian Paso Corsario forever My Pretty Boy. He was as smooth as glass and could flat fly.


He was so handsome! Love flaxen mane and tails !


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a Beauty! Love the picture of you 2! 🥰


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> I wished I had some willing kids to back my filly. I am not as young as I used to be.
> Humm perde wonder if voiced similar to the German pferd.


Pferd os a very cl9se second to Perd. This is a Dutch dirivitive.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Okay, I’ll stop. I feel like I could post 50 of these.


----------



## MellonFriend

I know some of you have seen this photo before, but it love it, so I figured I'll post it again. 🙃


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> View attachment 217792
> 
> View attachment 217793
> View attachment 217794
> View attachment 217795
> View attachment 217796
> View attachment 217797
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I’ll stop. I feel like I could post 50 of these.


Love the pictures! Keep going!


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I know some of you have seen this photo before, but it love it, so I figured I'll post it again. 🙃
> View attachment 217798


I love it too!


----------



## Tanya

Keep them all coming. Each one is unique


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> Pferd os a very cl9se second to Perd. This is a Dutch dirivitive.


That makes so much sense! Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My old Collie, Lassie, adopted every small animal as her own.








Hollihock the rabbit and his goat, Pippi


----------



## MadHouse

I love them all!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Someone had to take a car ride to the vets today and we go back tomorrow for xrays. Oh the joys of being an old girl. But enjoyed the cat ride!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice looking dog.


----------



## DDFN

toth boer goats said:


> Nice looking dog.


Thank you. She is my baby. 13 year old German shepherd but after today's news we may not have her much longer. Love her so much.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aww. She's beautiful. It's always hard when they start slowing down. 13 is a great age to get to for the Shepards I've known. They don't seem to last very long.


----------



## DDFN

Rancho Draco said:


> Aww. She's beautiful. It's always hard when they start slowing down. 13 is a great age to get to for the Shepards I've known. They don't seem to last very long.


Sorry to hijack thread but thank you. She sat down too hard Sunday night and now can't stand up in hind end by herself. We had her at vet yesterday and back again today (had to pull food and water over night for xrays to be done). But she is just still so happy, other than not having breakfast. I don't want to have to post a rainbow thread before Christmas but it may come to it. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled cute pictures.









Car rides are fun even if hungry without breakfast!


----------



## FizzyGoats

She looks so sweet. It’s so heartbreaking when they get old.


----------



## happybleats

Another handful of faces. The alpaca is not mine sadly lol. She was at the Reindeer farm in Alaska. But she was so cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Haha. I love all the animal faces!


----------



## K.B.

Gene!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## FarmGirlLover

TripleShareNubians said:


> Just a few


We have a nubian that looks just like her except no white on the back


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> View attachment 219060
> View attachment 219061


Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful 😍


----------



## Tanya

WUD


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Chiknoodle

Picaso being his funny self

Attachments↓
Isabella photo bombing Picasso's picture!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I should have lots of pics for a thread like this.  
















































I’m not going to post every single silly photo I have because that would be too much.  So here’s my favorites.


----------



## Boer Mama

Bailey always has her tongue hanging out 😂

and this was our bottle baby Charlie Brown… he was kind of a blockhead about taking a bottle since he was older when his mom died.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Charlie is adorable! I love getting pictures of animals tongues sticking out. Especially when it’s an animal besides a dog.


----------



## Boer Mama

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! Charlie is adorable! I love getting pictures of animals tongues sticking out. Especially when it’s an animal besides a dog.


I know dogs always have their tongues out but I still liked Baileys 😆
Charlie was cute and eventually figured out I wasn’t there to hurt him but feed him 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## NigerianNewbie




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!




----------



## KY Goat Girl

The tongue


----------



## K.B.

Del is not so little anymore


----------



## Goatastic43




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Aww she/he is cute!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 234103
> 
> View attachment 234104
> 
> View attachment 234105
> 
> View attachment 234106
> 
> View attachment 234107
> 
> View attachment 234108
> 
> View attachment 234109
> 
> View attachment 234110
> 
> View attachment 234111
> 
> View attachment 234112


I love all your pics!


----------



## Goatastic43

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I love all your pics!


Thank you! 😊


----------



## Ok deer

Leah trying to eat an apple slice!


----------



## Ok deer




----------



## toth boer goats

❤


----------



## happybleats

A few pretty faces


----------



## Ok deer




----------



## Tanya

Oh my goodness. What adorable pictures


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

👆🏻


----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## Boers4ever

I had to show 2 pics of my dog Bella because she was growling and mad in the first pic because the Doberman puppy was getting entirely too close lol.


----------



## Yuki




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😍


----------



## MadHouse




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Love it!


----------



## Boer Mama

just doing what cats do best- napping 😂
She opened her eyes to see what I was doing and then decided it was nothing worth waking up for 😅


----------



## The Goat

foooooood!!!!!!!’


----------



## Goatastic43

This is such a good thread


----------



## The Goat

Goatastic43 said:


> This is such a good thread


Yes it’s amazing!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow @The Goat ...are all those yours? Whats your Roos name? So cool
Great pictures too!


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow @The Goat ...are all those yours? Whats your Roos name? So cool
> Great pictures too!


No they are not my animals but are my photos the one that is mine is my Precious little dog


----------



## The Goat

Thanks


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welcome. You take really nice and clear pictures! Good.Job!


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welcome. You take really nice and clear pictures! Good.Job!


Thanks really all you need is a phone all I used was a iPhone 12


----------



## Boer Mama

The Goat said:


> View attachment 234241
> 
> View attachment 234242
> 
> View attachment 234243
> 
> View attachment 234244
> 
> View attachment 234245
> 
> View attachment 234246
> 
> View attachment 234247
> 
> View attachment 234248
> 
> View attachment 234249


Is that Hero thrown in the mix with all the zoo animals? Lol


----------



## The Goat

Yes


----------



## Boer Mama

Boer Mama said:


> Is that Hero thrown in the mix with all the zoo animals? Lol


I guess @Moers kiko boars was wondering the same and I see you answered already. I should have finished reading the posts before asking. Lol


----------



## The Goat

It’s fine


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> Is that Hero thrown in the mix with all the zoo animals? Lol


I’m surprised that you remembered his name


----------



## Boers4ever

Got this picture of an emu a few years ago. Still proud of it!


----------



## The Goat

That I gorges!!!! Wow! Did you get that from a zoo or Australia or do you have one?


----------



## Boer Mama

Boers4ever said:


> Got this picture of an emu a few years ago. Still proud of it!
> View attachment 234303


Great picture! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

Love them all. ❤


----------



## Boers4ever

The Goat said:


> That I gorges!!!! Wow! Did you get that from a zoo or Australia or do you have one?


Thanks lol! Never been to Australia, too many bugs and snakes. I took it at a small local zoo. They had ducks, goats, and alligators mostly, but this guy was begging for food too.


----------



## The Goat

I’ve never been either that’s cool


----------



## Ok deer




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!




----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> View attachment 237702
> 
> View attachment 237709
> 
> View attachment 237706
> 
> View attachment 237710
> 
> View attachment 237703
> 
> View attachment 237708
> 
> View attachment 237707
> 
> View attachment 237705
> 
> View attachment 237704
> 
> View attachment 237701


The buck face is classic buck 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Boer Mama said:


> The buck face is classic buck 🤣


He’s rutting really bad right now 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Boer Mama said:


> View attachment 237712


😍


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## happybleats

Only a face mama would love… and I do love it lol


----------

